# Another lawsuit against Diamond



## moonstone (Feb 2, 2021)

Somebody finally figured out why the maintenance fees were so high. 

The Tuesday Slot: Diamond Resorts Face Another Lawsuit in the US - Inside Timeshare 
(copied from a Diamond Facebook group)


~Diane


----------



## bnoble (Feb 2, 2021)

I gave up after the tenth term in "scare quotes."


----------



## artringwald (Feb 2, 2021)

It's not hard to figure out in the HOA statement from The Point at Poipu. Management fees are clearly marked, and a significant part of the budget. Fortunately, in the past 5 years, the maintenance fees have only gone up a total of 7%. I've never seen a statement for a trust/collection, but they must be adding quite a bit for management of the trust.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 3, 2021)

artringwald said:


> It's not hard to figure out in the HOA statement from The Point at Poipu. Management fees are clearly marked, and a significant part of the budget. Fortunately, in the past 5 years, the maintenance fees have only gone up a total of 7%. I've never seen a statement for a trust/collection, but they must be adding quite a bit for management of the trust.
> 
> View attachment 31869


I think that some of the other TS systems (SO leil and Marriott) charge something in the neighborhood of 10% of the expenses for the mgmt fee.  I'm not sure if I completely understand the chart (above) but if I divide 2,610,309 by the total operating expenses of 8,191,966 it is probably around 30%.


----------

